# Father's Day Plans?



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 7, 2018)

Any of you have something special in mind for this years Father's Day the weekend after next? I am thinking that I may actually take my Dad out to lunch someplace. He doesn't get to eat out very often these days so it would be a treat. Just not sure yet. Thanks for sharing in advance.

George


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 7, 2018)

I just let my dad decide; depending on weather we normally do steaks, but he might decide he wants to go to a local Italian place.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 7, 2018)

Let your Dad decide.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 7, 2018)

It's pops day so let it be pops day and his choice. Me my dads been gone now 46 yrs. I'm just days from 75 (6/25)
so not sure what I'm going to do just yet and I know some of the kids will come by looking for something either smoked or grilled. Last year I did a whole sirloin tip over an open pit wood fire.

What ever you do spent a great day with your dad.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 7, 2018)

Something beefy. Probably tri tips.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 7, 2018)

Not sure yet but Hoping to get some good ideas from this thread


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 8, 2018)

My dad past back in 90, and I have to work so the kiddo's get off easy.

Chris


----------



## GetSmokedMN (Jun 8, 2018)

My dad loves cooking for the family so I am buying him a Maverick ET-732 thermometer, a brisket and a case of beer and telling him that the only thing his day will consist of is drinking beer and making the family a brisket!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 8, 2018)

My Pop died when I was just 20 years old, so I celebrate his birthday & Fathers Day too. I have his gold pocket watch that sits on my desk & wind it everyday. It's probably close to 100 years old, but it still keeps perfect time. _ Sure miss the old guy, he was one of the nicest men I have ever encountered in my 72 years on this planet!
Al_


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2018)

Lost my Dad in 1994, so I'm the Dad around here since.
Don't know what's going on, but I usually get my pick---Ribeyes or Lobster Tails on his Big Green Egg???
Got 9 days to go yet for my Invite.

Bear


----------



## lancep (Jun 9, 2018)

Miss Amy will probably make me her world famous Alfredo (what that woman can do with sauces...) and my girls will yell at me for lifting a finger, so I’ll probably just chill. My dad retired in Washington St. so I’ll give him a call. I haven’t seen him since I was 16 but we have a good long distance relationship and usually talk on Father’s Day and the Marine Corps Birthday. Hope everyone has a great Father’s Day weekend. 

Lance


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 9, 2018)

My father requested Smoked Turkey Breast; so I'm looking forward to trying that out for him!


----------



## laughingpanther (Jun 10, 2018)

My father died last year and I have no children. I will try to tune out father's day.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 10, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> It's pops day so let it be pops day and his choice. Me my dads been gone now 46 yrs. I'm just days from 75 (6/25)
> so not sure what I'm going to do just yet and I know some of the kids will come by looking for something either smoked or grilled. Last year I did a whole sirloin tip over an open pit wood fire.
> 
> What ever you do spent a great day with your dad.
> ...



Yankee2bbq Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 10, 2018)

laughingpanther said:


> My father died last year and I have no children. I will try to tune out father's day.




Instead of having a sad day adopt someone there are nursing homes and veteran homes with many people that would like some attention. It could be as simple and visiting and spending some time talking with someone. May even be a neighbor down the street.

Warren


----------



## dcecil (Jun 10, 2018)

laughingpanther said:


> My father died last year and I have no children. I will try to tune out father's day.


Hopefully you can find a good memory that will get you through the day.  My parents both died young and now I sit around and chuckle  to myself about the good times we shared.  Sometimes I cry because I miss them and that’s ok to.  Anyways, it gets easier with time.  Not sure why I chimed in here but it seemed my duty as a Christian to say something to you.  Celebrate the day by smoking something he would have liked.  Have a blessed day


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 10, 2018)

I consider my self blessed in that I have my parents who raised me, and parents of a friend who consider me their son. I never lack for some one to talk to. <Though trust me, one set of parents grew up partying and basically hippies and I question the advice at times>. It's never to late to adopt some one who is like a father or mother to you, and they may need a child to spend time with it as it were.

Halfsmoked your suggestion is amazing and I hope people who may have lost parents or live across the country etc from them consider doing it!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 10, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> It's pops day so let it be pops day and his choice. Me my dads been gone now 46 yrs. I'm just days from 75 (6/25)
> so not sure what I'm going to do just yet and I know some of the kids will come by looking for something either smoked or grilled. Last year I did a whole sirloin tip over an open pit wood fire.
> 
> What ever you do spent a great day with your dad.
> ...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I consider my self blessed in that I have my parents who raised me, and parents of a friend who consider me their son. I never lack for some one to talk to. <Though trust me, one set of parents grew up partying and basically hippies and I question the advice at times>. It's never to late to adopt some one who is like a father or mother to you, and they may need a child to spend time with it as it were.
> 
> Halfsmoked your suggestion is amazing and I hope people who may have lost parents or live across the country etc from them consider doing it!




TomKnollRFV Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 10, 2018)

I'll likely do some bacon wrapped beer can burgers shepherds pie style cause shepherds pie is his absolute favorite meal!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 10, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I'll likely do some bacon wrapped beer can burgers shepherds pie style cause shepherds pie is his absolute favorite meal!



I would have never even thought of that as a beer can burger filling ...you better post some pictures so I can be a copy cat some day ;)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I would have never even thought of that as a beer can burger filling ...you better post some pictures so I can be a copy cat some day ;)



I done this for him a couple years ago as well!  If ya try it, let me know what ya think!  

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bcbbwsp-my-dads-day-smoke.248138/


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 10, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I done this for him a couple years ago as well!  If ya try it, let me know what ya think!
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bcbbwsp-my-dads-day-smoke.248138/


Oh do I gotta make them...thats my kinda meal right there!


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 10, 2018)

Dear old Dad passed away a number of years ago. 
A master chef on a Kettle. 
Fly boy in the African Theater. 
Hard working and kind man. 
He enjoyed food people and a cocktail. 
I won’t be home for Father’s Day. I’m taking customers fishing in Alaska.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 13, 2018)

My Pop just passed in what will be 4 weeks to the day from this Father's Day. Great guy. Tons of friends. A career salesman with a mouth that never stopped telling stories.

He absolutely HATED chicken fixed any way, shape, or form, all because of the Navy. He served during the Korean War. According to him, as a Navy enlisted man on aircraft carriers, they'd eat in shifts and the food was served in a trough! He grew up on a farm eating roasted, fried, and pit-Q'd chicken. The colorless, boiled Navy chicken just made him want to gag and ruined him on chicken until the day he passed.  

So, no chicken for Father's Day. I'm already eating the tri tips I had originally planned. Pop loved spare ribs, so that's what's now on the menu for this weekend.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm in a real conundrum. this year fathers day falls on my wedding anniversary date. so i need to do something for my Dad and my Wife! I gotta figure something out soon!

Happy Father's Day,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2018)

phatbac said:


> I'm in a real conundrum. this year fathers day falls on my wedding anniversary date. so i need to do something for my Dad and my Wife! I gotta figure something out soon!
> 
> Happy Father's Day,
> phatbac (Aaron)




Happy Anniversary Aaron!!
Hmmm, Similarly---The 17th of June (Father's Day) is also my Sister's 52nd wedding Anniversary, and Bear Jr's 12th wedding Anniversary. I think Bear Jr is taking his Wife out to Dinner on Saturday, so we can have a Father's Day Dinner at his house for the Old Bear on Sunday.

Bear


----------



## phatbac (Jun 13, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Happy Anniversary Aaron!!
> Hmmm, Similarly---The 17th of June (Father's Day) is also my Sister's 52nd wedding Anniversary, and Bear Jr's 12th wedding Anniversary. I think Bear Jr is taking his Wife out to Dinner on Saturday, so we can have a Father's Day Dinner at his house for the Old Bear on Sunday.
> 
> Bear


thank you Bear! its my 12th as well! We haven't decided what to do yet, but we are thinking putting off our celebrations for a few weeks (due to life) then going to Myrtle Beach!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 13, 2018)

Well I asked my Dad what he would like to do for Father's Day and he opted for breakfast out. He loves breakfast at a good restaurant. It was how we started many a Sunday as I was growing up. So I am going to take him to my favorite breakfast joint, Corky's Bakery. They have monster breakfast and he loves that kind of thing. So after I get back then I will put some ribs and chicken wings on the smoker for later in the evening so that my wife and I can share some special time. I hope that everybody who wants to celebrate gets the opportunity. Have a great day all. 

George


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 13, 2018)

Dads passed, as well as mom and all other elders of the family for that matter. The kids are off and away doing their own thing so no love there. The Mrs. does a nice job of filling in, but our wedding anniversary coincides as well so...

Ill have some ribs on the new kettle, and probably some wings. I think I will try some new rubs and sauces.


----------



## idahopz (Jun 13, 2018)

I was considering a wood fired pizza party for a few friends, but it looks like rain. If that happens, I'll smoke a bunch of cheese (8 Bradley racks) to try out the new Vacmaster Pro380 my wife ordered for me (I've wanted to replace my Foodsaver for several years now). She got it for $150 discount. :)


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 13, 2018)

My dad lives 1,000 miles away and my wife just gave birth to our second child two weeks ago.  Fortunately my folks were down visiting when our son was born so I got to spend time with dad then.  And my wife's folks are taking my daughter on a long weekend trip to take her off our hands.

So, firstly I am sleeping!  Secondly, enjoying some quiet at the house; and thirdly, may head to a local butcher and splurge on a couple of really good steaks to throw on the grill.  The wife hasn't been able to eat a good medium rare steak in nine months due to the pregnancy, so may be a good time to do that.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 13, 2018)

mcokevin said:


> My dad lives 1,000 miles away and my wife just gave birth to our second child two weeks ago.  Fortunately my folks were down visiting when our son was born so I got to spend time with dad then.  And my wife's folks are taking my daughter on a long weekend trip to take her off our hands.
> 
> So, firstly I am sleeping!  Secondly, enjoying some quiet at the house; and thirdly, may head to a local butcher and splurge on a couple of really good steaks to throw on the grill.  The wife hasn't been able to eat a good medium rare steak in nine months due to the pregnancy, so may be a good time to do that.



Congrats to you and your wife on your new baby. Sounds to me like you have the best Father's Day situation that you could ever hope for. Enjoy that time and enjoy those steaks.

George


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2018)

mcokevin said:


> My dad lives 1,000 miles away and my wife just gave birth to our second child two weeks ago.  Fortunately my folks were down visiting when our son was born so I got to spend time with dad then.  And my wife's folks are taking my daughter on a long weekend trip to take her off our hands.
> 
> So, firstly I am sleeping!  Secondly, enjoying some quiet at the house; and thirdly, may head to a local butcher and splurge on a couple of really good steaks to throw on the grill.  The wife hasn't been able to eat a good medium rare steak in nine months due to the pregnancy, so may be a good time to do that.




Congrats!!
Get some Rest & A Great Steak!!

Bear


----------



## texomakid (Jun 13, 2018)

Love reading about all your dads past and present.

I too am just lurking looking for ideas of what to cook this weekend. I come from a dad and granddad that could fix or repair anything (and I mean anything!) Loved 'em both. Dad has been gone for almost 2 years and Papaw for about 8 years. I do miss them a lot. I'm gonna keep this weekend upbeat as they would have. Life does go on and life is short so have fun people.

Kind of like that Maury show "YOU ARE THE FATHER!" So that's me and I'll smoke what sounds good to me! :) Now I just have to decide................

I'm not beyond stealing someone else's idea so keep posting what you plan to cook and keep you dad stories coming.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 13, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> It's pops day so let it be pops day and his choice. Me my dads been gone now 46 yrs. I'm just days from 75 (6/25)
> so not sure what I'm going to do just yet and I know some of the kids will come by looking for something either smoked or grilled. Last year I did a whole sirloin tip over an open pit wood fire.
> 
> What ever you do spent a great day with your dad.
> ...



Texomakid Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 13, 2018)

Texomakid Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks Bear and Riverside.  Hopefully a great weekend for you gentlemen as well!


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 14, 2018)

mcokevin said:


> My dad lives 1,000 miles away and my wife just gave birth to our second child two weeks ago.  Fortunately my folks were down visiting when our son was born so I got to spend time with dad then.  And my wife's folks are taking my daughter on a long weekend trip to take her off our hands.
> 
> So, firstly I am sleeping!  Secondly, enjoying some quiet at the house; and thirdly, may head to a local butcher and splurge on a couple of really good steaks to throw on the grill.  The wife hasn't been able to eat a good medium rare steak in nine months due to the pregnancy, so may be a good time to do that.


Love dem babies. I’ve told my middle son that one granddaughter from him isn’t enough and he needs to get back to work! Congratulations on the little one.  Trust me. They grow up tooooooo fast. Dad always told me that but never knew what he meant till I was old.  That boy will be helping around the pit before you know it! B


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 14, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> They grow up tooooooo fast. Dad always told me that but never knew what he meant till I was old.



 I know what you mean. My dad always said "The older you get, the quicker the time goes." Like you, I didn't understand it then.... unfortunately, I now have that down cold.  :(:(

My family and my mom and dad are going out to breakfast at one of our favorite places for Fathers day.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 14, 2018)

My dad passed a few years ago and my adult children are either too far away or don't speak to me and the missus. My dear wife working all weekend so just me and the grandson we're raising. Will probably do a pork butt for some pulled pork and my world famous (my world anyway) BBQ sauce.


----------



## joedube70 (Jun 15, 2018)

I am smoking a prime rib and grilling some veggies.  Probably make some pig shots or something for a quick app.
Of course the bourbon will be flowing :)


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 15, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> That boy will be helping around the pit before you know it!


Well, someone needs to keep my beer glass full!  Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2018)

OK---Now I got the Word:
Bear Jr & his wife are going out to eat Saturday for their June 17th Wedding Anniversary (12th).
And they're inviting us for Father's Day Dinner on Sunday, for "Ribeyes & Shrimp"!!
I wonder how they knew I liked that stuff?!?!

Bear


----------



## texomakid (Jun 15, 2018)

joedube70 said:


> I am smoking a prime rib and grilling some veggies.  Probably make some pig shots or something for a quick app.
> Of course the bourbon will be flowing :)


Did someone say Bourbon?????? Now we're talkin!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 15, 2018)

I told my dad I would make him something to eat.  He asked for ribs so I know what I am doing.  Supposed to get thunderstorms and rain here on Sunday though so I may just end up making them on Saturday and reheating.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 16, 2018)

Picked up 3 racks of baby backs and a rack of spares,wife came toting in a John Henry Raspberry Chipolte rub that looks like a winner,son was in a wreck the nite before memorial day on his way home from work,.Still banged up so I will be cooking for him,never had a biological dad just 2 steps,made sure my son never had to grow up with out me being there any time I'm needed. Hope every body has a great day and hug em if ya got em and hoist 1 to the memory of those that have passed.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 16, 2018)

So i figured out some plans. 
for Saturday we are going over to Dad's (hour away) and take him some CSR's. He is dying to work on my car (put in an O2 sensor) so im going to let him do that (although i told him not to worry about it on fathers day) Sunday will be a quiet evening watching WWE pay per view that my wife is dying to see (on our anniversary) . so no big plans but just some general things. I will have a thread about my CSR's in a day or two...

Happy Father's Day!
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 16, 2018)

Unfortunately i'm down this weekend with spinal issues that are keeping me from my pit. My daughter will be stepping up and grilling at her new house instead. Everyone have a well deserved Fathers day-enjoy!


----------



## Ishi (Jun 16, 2018)

My daughter requested smoked pork ribs and my baked beans. 
I told her I’ll do the ribs Ham on a Stick style. So tomorrow it’s cooking food which I love to do in the summer and watch the US Open golf tournament.... life is good:)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> Unfortunately i'm down this weekend with spinal issues that are keeping me from my pit. My daughter will be stepping up and grilling at her new house instead. Everyone have a well deserved Fathers day-enjoy!




Hey Neighbor!!
Hope you're up & at-em real Soon!!
Take a Breather.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 16, 2018)

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## laughingpanther (Jun 16, 2018)

My dad passed away last year and I never had kids. I'm still going to smoke a Boston butt and have a few people over. The weather may force me to transfer it to the oven.


----------



## Nutshell (Jun 16, 2018)

A Dad’s work is never done.  18 lbs.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 17, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> A Dad’s work is never done.  18 lbs.
> View attachment 367621


Nutshell, that is some mighty fine looking pork!

George


----------



## Nutshell (Jun 17, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Nutshell, that is some mighty fine looking pork!
> 
> George


Thanks George!!


----------



## mrclean28 (Jun 17, 2018)

Yeah it has been two years since the last fathers day and I bought my pellet grill and today we are smoking brisket and beef ribs. Need them tender as I only have 5 front teeth on my upper jaw as I am in the process of denture should be fun LOL


----------



## az smoke (Jun 17, 2018)

Smoking a pork butt now.


----------



## Nutshell (Jun 17, 2018)

mrclean28 said:


> Yeah it has been two years since the last fathers day and I bought my pellet grill and today we are smoking brisket and beef ribs. Need them tender as I only have 5 front teeth on my upper jaw as I am in the process of denture should be fun LOL
> 
> View attachment 367680


Nice!!!


----------



## Nutshell (Jun 17, 2018)

24 hours later, butt #1.  I see smoke ring!!!!


----------



## mrclean28 (Jun 17, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> My Pop just passed in what will be 4 weeks to the day from this Father's Day. Great guy. Tons of friends. A career salesman with a mouth that never stopped telling stories.
> 
> He absolutely HATED chicken fixed any way, shape, or form, all because of the Navy. He served during the Korean War. According to him, as a Navy enlisted man on aircraft carriers, they'd eat in shifts and the food was served in a trough! He grew up on a farm eating roasted, fried, and pit-Q'd chicken. The colorless, boiled Navy chicken just made him want to gag and ruined him on chicken until the day he passed.
> 
> So, no chicken for Father's Day. I'm already eating the tri tips I had originally planned. Pop loved spare ribs, so that's what's now on the menu for this weekend.


So sorry to hear that


----------



## mrclean28 (Jun 17, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> Nice!!!


So far so good ribs a little over done but still taste good


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> OK---Now I got the Word:
> Bear Jr & his wife are going out to eat Saturday for their June 17th Wedding Anniversary (12th).
> And they're inviting us for Father's Day Dinner on Sunday, for "Ribeyes & Shrimp"!!
> I wonder how they knew I liked that stuff?!?!
> ...




OOOPS!!
Now my Father's Day Dinner got postponed.
Bear Jr got a Bad Cold, and called it off for today.
He said it's not bad, but he didn't want me to get it---My Breathing is Bad enough.
I can wait until next Sunday for my Ribeye & Shrimp.
He'll be fine in a couple days.

Bear


----------



## mrclean28 (Jun 17, 2018)

Well the brisket taste good but when my probe reached the internal top of 206 I pulled it let it rest, well long story short was not tender and kind of chewy. I put it back and will use time from here on in. I usually cook a brisket 10 to 12 hours had a issues controlling the temp today I feel being in the sun is not helping at all. If I leave it on 185 it may reach 200 but with he sun jumped to 265 to hot for me. Will let you know soon


----------



## David Leopold (Jun 17, 2018)

Had plans to go to my parents place for a big lunch. My wife requested just last night to change it to our place so our 6mo daughter can nap in her own crib. She’s not been napping great while out and about. 

So I went from a plan of takin some smoked apps, to full blown cooking for everyone. 13 people I think. It was my dad’s first time getting to try my smoked food, after he got me the MES for my anniversary. 

Went great! Needless to say I didn’t get an ounce of relaxing on my Father’s Day. Haha. But I love cooking so it’s all good!

Made MOINK balls, pork shots, maple sausages, jalapeño and cheddar sausages, a garlic brat coil (all those homemade), and chicken thighs, all on the smoker. 

Grilled some pork loin, johnsonvilles, and some hotdogs. 

I tell ya the smoke was flying everywhere you looked today!!

Happy father’s day to alll!


----------



## mrclean28 (Jun 17, 2018)

David Leopold said:


> Had plans to go to my parents place for a big lunch. My wife requested just last night to change it to our place so our 6mo daughter can nap in her own crib. She’s not been napping great while out and about.
> 
> So I went from a plan of takin some smoked apps, to full blown cooking for everyone. 13 people I think. It was my dad’s first time getting to try my smoked food, after he got me the MES for my anniversary.
> 
> ...


Smoker looks good Happy Father's Day


----------



## texomakid (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm such an idiot on the pics. So many good smokes. Good job everyone! I decided to go with the ribs. Quick and easy. I wound up doing a 2-1 (2 hours @ 250 in the smoke and 1 hour wrapped). Had to pull em' they were done. So much for that nice bark at the end but you know what? They taste great. Just used straight up Jeff's rub and made a batch of Jeff's sauce (with my own twist). Guys, it don't get much better than that.

Oh, and I might of had a bourbon or two?

Happy Father day everyone
rt


----------



## mrclean28 (Jun 17, 2018)

texomakid said:


> View attachment 367738
> 
> View attachment 367739
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## mrclean28 (Jun 17, 2018)

mrclean28 said:


> View attachment 367722
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good ribs a little over done but still taste good









Brisket rocked it WOW it was great or at least in my taste buds


----------



## ristau5741 (Jun 18, 2018)

Was home made pastrami for me,  soaked in water over Friday night, changing water every 4 hours with potatoes, to get some of the salt out of the corned beef,  ran about 6 hours at 235-245,  pulled at internal 171, wrapped in foil and put in preheated oven at 225 for an hour, came out about 195, mostly a Hickory smoke, with some oak thrown in. 

While it was in the oven, ran out to the kitchen store and picked up a Cusinart food slicer gizmo, not a bad little kitchen appliance. Sunday, sliced up the pastrami for a grand pastrami sandwich for Fathers Day lunch.  Turned out awesome. 

Learning that about 6 hours is my max tolerance, after that I get bored, and just want it done. I did get all my yard work finished while I was smoking, but that only lasted a few hours, then it was just sitting around tending the firebox.


----------

